# I struck vintage-camera gold!



## MadisonWI (Jan 4, 2008)

I've been collecting for a little while, but this is my first "bragging post" - I had to tell somebody that would actually care.

So, I went to an estate sale last weekend and picked up the following cameras that were all owned by a big-time collector: 

1x Olympus Pen FT (what a cool camera.)
2x Canon Canonet QL17 GIII (both w/ flash)
4x Polaroid SX-70 Land Cameras (One NIB)
1x Rolleicord III type 2 (with neat metal rollei lens cap) 
1x Yashica LM (w/ functioning meter)
2x Olympus XAs (both with flash - can't wait to use one!) 

I also traded a guy on Craigslist for a sweet Miranda DR the same day! He threw in a Hi-matic 7s, which I really don't like much - definitely a funky design, haha. 

None of these are super expensive (IE Leica) but for me, I've wanted to use all of them. 

I'm selling some (check my eBay, name boardbikewake) but keeping most. My collection just about doubled in a day!


----------



## usayit (Jan 4, 2008)

WOW.. congrats on ta great find!

The fact that the Canonet's came with flashes makes it an especially good find.  The canolite D flashes specific to that camera are difficult to find in working order

The Polaroid SX-70 (hopefully one is the leather w/stainless steel body) and teh Rolleicard also sound great.


----------



## MadisonWI (Jan 4, 2008)

Yeah, the SX-70s are all the leather/steel type. Not all perfect condition but nice.


----------



## Aquarium Dreams (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice!  I'm jealous.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 5, 2008)

Very nice! The Rollei, the Oly XA and the Oly Pen are good collectibles! Congrats.


----------



## gsga (Jan 8, 2008)

sweet. i just checked what the sx-70s are going for these days (since the film is avail again). good find!


----------



## doobs (Jan 8, 2008)

Holy awesome!

Say, you wouldn't happened to be interested in selling any of these, would ya? ;P


----------



## MadisonWI (Jan 9, 2008)

Yeah, I've actually sold all the Polaroids and one of the QL17s already!

I'm going to sell one of the XAs because the meter seems a little off, and I really only collect stuff that I can use. Accordingly, I'll also be selling a slew of other accessories and camera stuff that I found, plus some "for parts/repair" bodies and lenses. 

Check my eBay sales - username "BoardBikeWake" - I'll be putting up two or three different items per week, for quite awhile! 

For the most part, though, I'll be keeping all the cameras that work - they're too cool to part with just yet! 

Next week my 120 film arrives from B+H and I take the Rollei for a spin - my first forray into medium format!


----------

